# First check sw mi



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well figured id go pick a few...with good chance of disapointment. Did not plan on this though. 2Nd year in a row 2 best spots gonee. And its unwalkable. Left all the tops. O well. Time for more miles of looking


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

We've all been there sorry for your loss


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

If we have good rain that spot is worth a walk. One of my best years was on a site just like that. Could sit down and keep picking.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I've also done well with fresh cut stumps. usually the first year or two, then its over.


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

Hey Sparky. If you can, could you start a PM with me? Won't let me start one with you. Have some info on where I think you were...


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

O ill look. But its next to impossible so many tops left cant even see the ground in most spots.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Well figured id go pick a few...with good chance of disapointment. Did not plan on this though. 2Nd year in a row 2 best spots gonee. And its unwalkable. Left all the tops. O well. Time for more miles of looking
> View attachment 251568


I have to wonder if that is one of the spots in Allegan my folks used to pick, that I took over after their death by rite of passage..... I used to let them have at it down there since it was closer to them, while I traveled the NLP picking all along the way!

Anyway I did a drive by over a week ago and saw similar carnage in an old spot of theirs.....sucks for sure. It is like a funeral for a friend!

But seriously, wait a few weeks. There are not any morels around to be picked right now anyway.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Didnt say i didmt find a few at the next stop


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Didnt say i didmt find a few at the next stop


Cool, but I hope you left me some... Gonna be out and about this weekend, I've got the clothes all permethrin treated up and am psyched for it.

Good luck y'all!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

that is way to common of a picture especially this year....makes me sick,entire woods gone! why don't they select cut?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> that is way to common of a picture especially this year....makes me sick,entire woods gone! why don't they select cut?


You know, select cutting does seem to work better for the morel pickers, but I don't think we get any kind of consideration in this logging thing. Probably because only a morel picker knows what woods are good for it, and the "powers that be" could care less if they did know about that.

Don't want to hijack, but man... They are killing my morel woods over the last 15-20 years. I have woods I used to pick they actually did select cut go totally void after a short spell, as did the surrounding areas...while some continue to produce but at a diminished rate. No real formula as far as I can tell for this... 

Old growth forest should be a bigger priority IMHO.....but they simply ain't!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sucks but is what it is i suppose. I am sick of the fact they dont make the loggers fix the roads after they are done.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The woods was packed this am around Allegan. Pulled into one of my spots and two guys were there. Bummer. I still picked over 50 but I should have had over a 100. I think I'm done hunting SW Mi for the year. I'll wait for my homeland and northern Michigan to start. I'm sitting at 222 for the year.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

50 is far better than 0. this year they really seam to be moving more west to east than south to north. there is already reports from Wi. and Minn. I'm in Branch co. and nothing yet.


----------

